# Kann erzeugen der build.xml aus von eclipse modifiziert werden?



## Lorke (27. Nov 2015)

Hallo,

 ist es möglich das Erzeugen der build.xml aus eclipse zu beeinflussen? Wenn ja: wie?

Hintergrund:
das erzeugte 'init'-target enthält eine 'copy' Anweisung, wo ich im Fileset ein zusätzliches 'exclude' benötige. 
Anpassen der build.xml nach jedem Generieren funktioniert, ist aber lästig.

Ist es möglich das Erzeugen des init-target 

so zu beeinflussen, das die Anweisung schon enthalten ist oder 

zu unterbinden, so dass ein init-target aus der build-user.xml zum tragen kommt?
Oder gibt's 'ne komplett andere Möglichkeit das Problem anzugehen?


----------



## Lorke (30. Nov 2015)

... vergessen wir's!
Problem hat sich erledigt, nachdem ich festgestellt hab' das der BuildPath ein falsches source-Verzeichnis enthielt.


----------

